# Tầm 14 Triệu Nên Mua Laptop Loại Nào



## vietanhcmc (19 Tháng mười một 2014)

Mình là dân coe khí cần tư vấn nên mua laptop 
Nào mức 14 triệu , và nhân đây mình muốn hỏi luôn là làm như thế nào để thoát khỏi f.a


----------



## longphamdoan89 (29 Tháng tư 2017)

mua dòng Dell vừa trâu vừa bền bạn nhé


----------



## nguyenlybnc (29 Tháng ba 2019)

mình cũng dùng dell nè


----------

